# What IS 7% growth, really? INSANELY interesting video



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

This is part 1. It links to parts 2-8. Absolutely fascinating.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Well worth the time to watch.

Thanks for the link. Very interesting/disturbing. It's the math, and not too complex (that I was not able to articulate) behind something very important I've tried and failed to explain to many people.

As fish keepers, we are all (mostly) aware that there is a finite amount of life an aquarium of any given size can support. Even with our "services", export of waste and dirty environment and the import of energy and food...the earth and mankind in turn has no such benevolent outside help.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I was only 7% interested in the video.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You should be at least 8% interested because what is discussed in it affects everyone and it's a great explanation of inflation, attrition of resources, and the general way that people view numbers. It is very interesting.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, my interest is growing at 7% a day too, shouldn't be long before I double my interest


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Well, my interest is growing at 7% a day too, shouldn't be long before I double my interest


That's good!


----------

